# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Como enviar  corais pelo correio

## Ricardo Pinto

Na tentativa de dinamizar a troca de corais entre os membros do fórum, decidi abrir este tópico e tentar com a vossa ajuda fazer um "manual" para o envio de corais pelo correio.

O grande obstáculo para o envio de corais pelo correio, é o receio de que o coral chegue morto ao destino. Nos últimos tempos juntei alguma informação sobre este assunto. Em alguns fóruns nos EUA este é um tema extensamente debatido.

A minha proposta:

*Material Necessário:*

	Caixa de Cartão  para o envio da encomenda  corais, frags.
	Placas de Esferovite  No Inverno recomendo usar esferovite de 2-3cm de espessura, no verão 1,0-1,5cm.
	Regua, Esquadro, Fita Métrica e X-acto.
	Fita Adesiva  Larga, para fechar a caixa de cartão
	Bolas de esferovite  ou em alternativa pedaços de jornal. Para preencher os espaços vazios dentro da caixa e acomodar melhor os corais. 
	Sacos e elásticos





*1º Passo  Caixa de Cartão*

Normalmente uma caixa de cartão de 15 x 15 x 15cm deve ser suficiente para o envio de 5-6 frags.
Não sei se nos CTT, DHL, UPS, etc. não terão caixas com formatos definidos (= cujo o transporte fica mais barato). 

Após montar a caixa, há que revestir as arestas soltas com fita adesiva para melhorar o isolamento.




*
2º Passo  Isolamento térmico
*

O esferovite vem em placas, com tamanhos variáveis. Cortem de acordo com as medidas interiores da caixa e revistam as paredes  podem utilizar a régua ou o esquadro para cortar correctamente. Em alternativa ao X-acto podem utilizar uma serra pequena para facilitar o corte. Novamente coloquem fita adesiva nas arestas para melhor isolamento térmico.




*3º Passo  - Protecção da caixa
*

Muitas vezes os sacos rebentam durante o transporte e a água destrói a caixa de cartão, impossibilitando o resto da viagem. Para tentar evitar que isto aconteça podem colocar no fundo da caixa um saco grande impermeável  tipo um saco do lixo  que servirá de protecção para o caso de algum saco rebentar.


*4º Passo  - Embalar o coral/frag*

A caixa de transporte está pronta, é altura de embalar os frags.

A quantidade certa de água é essencial: demasiada água só vai encarecer o custo do transporte e aumentar o risco de o saco rebentar; pouca água faz com que o coral esteja mais exposto às variações de temperatura e pode ficar seco.
Em vez de se mergulhar o saco na água do aquário, costumo utilizar uma caneca para retirar quantidade de água necessária.

Para mim, habitualmente nos frags a quantidade certa de água é o dobro da altura do coral. Nos corais-mãe pode-se utilizar um pouco menos de água.


*
5º Passo  Fechar o saco.*

Este passo é determinante para que a encomenda chegue intacta ao destino. Existem várias técnicas  elásticos, nós, etc. Eu pessoalmente acho que se deve utilizar dois sacos ( nunca é demais!) e se devem fechar os sacos separadamente com elásticos, ou seja, dois sacos / dois elásticos / duas fechaduras, isto é preferível do que fechar os dois sacos com o mesmo elástico. Porque se com a pressão um nó se desfaz, ainda tem o 2º nó para suster a água. 

Aqui têm um vídeo que exemplifica bem este ponto:

Shipping Live Corals 

**Alternativa ao 4º e 5º passo.* 

Se o frag for pequeno e resistente (= que não quebre facilmente) pode-se utilizar frascos de colheita de urina, estes vendem-se em qualquer farmácia, são baratos ( (0,5 - 1 ) e como têm tampa, o risco de fuga de água é muito mais baixo do que com os sacos plásticos. Ou então, aqueles recipientes de colocar sopas.
Para minimizar os danos do frag contra as paredes destes recipientes duros, pode-se colocar restos de plástico juntamente com o frag. Assim o coral terá mais dificuldade em mover-se dentro do recipiente e consequentemente danificar-se.





6º Passo  Acomodar a embalagem
Após colocar os frags dentro da caixa de cartão, preencham os espaços vazios, entre os corais e a caixa, isto para impedir que a agitação da viagem se faça sentir dentro da caixa. Pode colocar-se bolas de esferovite (=mais caras) ou bolas de jornal.



Após estarem todos os corais bem acomodados é altura de se fechar muito bem o saco exterior impermeável (= o saco do lixo), que vai proteger a nossa encomenda de fugas, até chegar ao destino.

*7º Passo (*alternativo)  Temperatura*

A temperatura a par com os acidentes no transporte, é a principal causa de morte durante o transporte de frags.

No caso de envio de frags muito caros e sensíveis, devem ter atenção a altura do ano em que se encontram. No Inverno, mesmo no nosso país, as temperaturas podem ser muito baixas. Por outro lado, no Verão certas regiões do país podem atingir mais de 35ºC. 
Portanto em determinadas situações pode-se usar os chamados heat ou chill pack´s. 

Para melhor dissipação do calor (ou frio) deve-se embrulhar estes pack´s em várias camadas de jornal. Assim, prolonga-se o efeito e a distribuição de calor (ou frio) é feita de modo mais uniforme.

*8º Passo  Fechar a embalagem*

Fechem bem a embalagem com a fita adesiva. Não se limitem a utilizar apenas uma camada, certifiquem-se que a embalagem só abre no destino!

Coloquem a seta  This way up e algo a indicar Frágil. Embora eu acho que não adianta muito. 


*9º Passo  Escolher uma transportadora*


Isto é muito variável, depende do preço, da localização, do tipo de serviço. Acho que é uma escolha pessoal, cada um tem de pesquisar a melhor solução.
Têm muito por onde escolher EMS-18 dos CTT, DHL, UPS, Autocarros, etc.
Pessoalmente prefiro serviços onde o destinatário tem de ir levantar a encomenda num determinado posto. É mais seguro, corre-se menos riscos da embalagem se danificar e o destinatário não tem que estar casa para receber a encomenda. Pode simplesmente passar pelo posto após sair do trabalho. 

Mais informação:

The Holding, Shipping and Transport of Corals, Part 1:
Shipping and Transport - by Eric Borneman

Hot tips: Shipping Corals - Advance Aquarist Magazine

Best Shipping Procedures - ReefCentral

How to Pack and Ship Corals

How to ship live coral. Easy... with links! - Reef2Reef

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Agora as minhas dúvidas:


- Onde obter as caixas de cartão a um bom preço?
- Onde comprar sacos para embalar os corais? De preferência com vários tamanhos.
- Qual a melhor transportadora? Ou qual a transportadora que usam regularmente?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Claro que os americanos têm uma loja só dedicada "ao envio de corais pelo correio"  :yb624: 

Ship Your Aquatics - Professional Service


Com kit's 



Como se não bastasse, eles tratam de tudo com a UPS e a um preço mais económico.  :Palmas: 

Dá que pensar... se os americanos trocam frag's desde a costa oeste até à costa este.... eu quero trocar uns frag's com os alemães!

----------


## Pedro Venancio

La vai veneno....


Porque nao se cria algo tipo sharemyfrags vocacionado para o envio de corais em segurança...

Eu ofereço-me para tratar desse tema...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Ricardo,

Amigo mais um tópico interessante para partilhar! 

Bem como sabes tenho feito alguns frags e desses frags muitos são enviados para o Algarve, Funchal, coimbra, Sanatrem, LIsboa etc,etc!! Acho que já me aconteceu quase de tudo nos envios, desde sacos rotos, caixas desfeitas e como consequêcia morte do coral ou então chega todo partido. Ctt é para esquecer, só mando seja o que for por eles se for a responsabelidade do comprador, caso contrario nem pensar. Rodoviaria (rede expresso) é uma excelente opção!Chega no mesmo dia, Porto - LIsboa esta la em 3h30m maravilha! Só tem um grande problema, as encomendas têm que ser entregues em horario laboral e as 18h00 fecham os serviços, correndo o risco de só poder levantar no dia seguinte.
Tenho optado no ultimo ano por utilizar a REENEX, posso fazer envios ao fim de semana e todos os dias até a 24h00 não tenho problemas nenhum. O unico problema é que são limitados, só fazem viagens para Lisboa e algarve. MAs comigo têm funcinado muito bem.

Desde a 2 semanas que tenho optado por fazer envios atravez de empresas especializadas em entregas rapidas. Prefiro pagar uma parte dos portes mas garantir a qualidade do serviço de entrega em mão ao domicilo! Até a data tem corrido muito bem, estou satisfeito. 

Bem os amtriais a usar é os que todos saebmos, sacos de plastico, caixa e jornais, se for muito frio o periodo do envio coloco hotbags. 

Vou deixar umas fotos de como embalo.

Tenho alguma facilidade em arranjar caixas, por isso posso escolher os tamanhos que normnalmente a referencia é o tamanho do saco onde vou colocar o coral. Se for para enviar 1 só coral, tento arranjar uma caixa com essas medidas, se foram mais sigo o mesmo criterio.




Prencho o interior com varias camadas de jornais, para ajudar a preservar o temperatura da água. Por vezes tenho esferovite e tambem faço as paredes com ela, mas nem sempre aparece la no trabalho




Não vale a pena poupar em sacos, é quase certo que 2 sacos pelo menos tem que levar, e se necessario 3. Tambem acontece colocar 1 só saco, mas só em alguns casos muito especifico do tipo um frag de zoantho ou mesmo uma danae que é quase garantido que não ha crise de rasco.



Água de modo a que garantimos que o coral fique sempre submerso. 



Colocar os corais na caixa de modo a que fiquem todos bem certinhos.Normalmente a comeaçar pelo canto a preencher a caixa.



Acabando  de modo a que não fique nenhum espaço vazio, e caso haja convem preencher com alguma coisa do tipo, jornais, bocados de esferovite, panos, etc etc. Só não se deve usar nada que possa causar rasgo nos sacos.



Mais jornais para assegurar a temperatura no interior dos sacos!



Tudo muito bem fechadinho com fita larga e não se esqueçam da palavra FRAGIL. As vezes nem com palavra la vai , mas ao menos tentamos!! :yb665: 



As setas a indicar o lado da abertura da caixa tambem é de extrema importancia, evitando a caixa ir de pernas para o ar e poder haver perda de água.



Basicamente é assim que faço!! Até gostava de ouvir outras opiniões mais praticas, é que isso da ca uma trabalheira!! :Coradoeolhos: 

abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu pessoalmente tenho recebido muitas encomendas e enviado algumas(mas muito menos)!

Pelos CTT (EMS18), só mesmo em ultimo caso.... na minha zona rebentam com as encomendas todas....até já tive de ir buscar uns corais ao depósito em Corroios, porque a caixa estava molhada e eles n sabiam se era agua ou outro liquido....daaaaa!

Pelos Vários transportes rodóviarios só tenho a dizer bem....chegam no proprio dia, sem problemas...

Para enviar corais gosto mais daquelas caixas de esferovite, são mais isolantes (temperatura e fugas de agua), como também absorvem melhor os choques....são é dificeis de arranjar.....

As da comida congelada dão para enviar 2 a 3 frags....depois há as dos peixes....mas essas ainda são mais dificeis de arranjar....

cumps

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas!
> 
> Eu pessoalmente tenho recebido muitas encomendas e enviado algumas(mas muito menos)!
> 
> Pelos CTT (EMS18), só mesmo em ultimo caso.... na minha zona rebentam com as encomendas todas....até já tive de ir buscar uns corais ao depósito em Corroios, porque a caixa estava molhada e eles n sabiam se era agua ou outro liquido....daaaaa!
> 
> Pelos Vários transportes rodóviarios só tenho a dizer bem....chegam no proprio dia, sem problemas...
> 
> Para enviar corais gosto mais daquelas caixas de esferovite, são mais isolantes (temperatura e fugas de agua), como também absorvem melhor os choques....são é dificeis de arranjar.....
> ...



Bom dia Pedro,

Sem dúvida que as caixas de esferovite são as melhore, é pena não se arranjar com facilidade.

abraço
carlos

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já agora, uma deixa para os casos em que há aviões envolvidos.

Não se deve encher os sacos com demasiado ar, rebentam devido às diferenças de pressão durante o voo.

A grande maioria dos sacos que tenho recebido rebenta, mesmo quando são usados 2 sacos, rebentam ambos. Com 3 sacos é mais seguro.

O melhor processo pelo qual tenho recebido corais é dentro de garrafas de plástico, quando o coral lá cabe. Calculo que os frasquinhos para análises de urina funcionem ainda melhor.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Já agora, uma deixa para os casos em que há aviões envolvidos.
> 
> Não se deve encher os sacos com demasiado ar, rebentam devido às diferenças de pressão durante o voo.
> 
> A grande maioria dos sacos que tenho recebido rebenta, mesmo quando são usados 2 sacos, rebentam ambos. Com 3 sacos é mais seguro.
> 
> O melhor processo pelo qual tenho recebido corais é dentro de garrafas de plástico, quando o coral lá cabe. Calculo que os frasquinhos para análises de urina funcionem ainda melhor.


Oi,

Tenho utilizado em alguns casos esses frascos que falas, os maiores! Mas nem sempre os frags cabem dentro, mas sem dúvida muito mais seguro!!

Abraço
carlos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Já agora, uma deixa para os casos em que há aviões envolvidos.
> 
> Não se deve encher os sacos com demasiado ar, rebentam devido às diferenças de pressão durante o voo.
> 
> A grande maioria dos sacos que tenho recebido rebenta, mesmo quando são usados 2 sacos, rebentam ambos. Com 3 sacos é mais seguro.
> 
> O melhor processo pelo qual tenho recebido corais é dentro de garrafas de plástico, quando o coral lá cabe. Calculo que os frasquinhos para análises de urina funcionem ainda melhor.


 :Olá:  Há uns anos recebi da Leonor Drummond um coral que lhe comprei, uma favites que ela tinha e me enviou lá da Madeira na altura em que desmontou o sistema dela para vir para o Continente estudar Medicina Veterinária. A encomenda chegou molhada e ainda por cima andou dois dias na carrinha dos CTT... mas como a envolver a caixa de cartão tinha um saco de plástico, a água não passou para fora, porém o coral ficou praticamente sem água, mas recuperou. Possivelmente o saco terá rebentado durante o voo da Madeira para o Porto. No caso desta Favites ou corais semelhantes, uma caixa tupperware ou semelhante, deverá servir  :Wink: .
Também já recebi corais por correio verde sem problemas e já enviei para os Açores por correio verde, algas da nossa costa, laminárias ... e chegaram bem ao destino.
Seja como for, a ideia dos frascos é boa e caixas de fecho hermético como as tupperware  :Wink:  

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A encomenda chegou molhada e ainda por cima andou dois dias na carrinha dos CTT... mas como a envolver a caixa de cartão tinha um saco de plástico, a água não passou para fora, porém o coral ficou praticamente sem água, mas recuperou.


Olá Pedro,

Levantaste um bom ponto, com o teu exemplo. Isso é muito importante ao embalar os corais. Caso algum saco rebente, pode ser que o coral e a própria encomenda consigam chegar ao destino.

Eu coloquei isso no 3º passo




> 3º Passo - Protecção da caixa
> 
> 
> Muitas vezes os sacos rebentam durante o transporte e a água destrói a caixa de cartão, impossibilitando o resto da viagem. Para tentar evitar que isto aconteça podem colocar no fundo da caixa um saco grande impermeável – tipo um “saco do lixo” – que servirá de protecção para o caso de algum saco rebentar.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá a todos,

Não falaram ainda em sacos respiráveis mas apesar de mais caros julgo que se evita esse problema das diferenças de pressão em relação a transporte aéreo. Evita-se isso porque se fecha os sacos sem ar algum dado que este não é necessário. Também se poupa bastante em termos de volume logo pode-se levar mais corais, ou usar caixas mais pequenas.

Eu nem tenho salgados nem nada, mas no caso de transporte de corais já me falaram que usam estes sacos com sucesso. E com peixes também se usa bastante.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Há tempos enviei uns frags em dois sacos daqueles estreitos e altos. Usei sacos duplos. E além disso coloquei ambos os sacos num garrafão de água de 5 litros (previamente cortado com tesoura/x-acto). Assim o plástico do garrafão é bem mais duro e resistente, se a encomenda for transportada sem rodar ou tombar, além da protecção, se algum saco rebentar provavelmente a água fica contida e salve o frag.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já ouvi falar dos sacos respiráveis, mas não é coisa fácil de encontrar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Isso do garrafão é uma boa ideia. Com duas metades de garrafão, até fazes uma "caixa"...


O que são sacos respiráveis? São impermeáveis na mesma?

----------


## Sérgio Murra

São sacos com "furos" e que permitem trocas gasosas entre o interior e exterior. daí não ser preciso levar ar. É só agua.

Eu apenas conheço os da marca kordon, e como foi dito não são muito fáceis de encontrar.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Um tutorial com bastantes fotos e dicas interessantes...


Properly Shipping Corals

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Já agora uma outra dúvida relacionada com os frags.

Em termos dos tamanhos dos próprios frags (S, M, L, etc.) associados aos preços, há algumas referências conhecidas ou os tamanhos são pouco científicos, tal como os preços médios, digamos...  :SbQuestion2:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente tópico Ricardo!!!  :Palmas: 

No último encontro no Porto, falamos sobre este tema e lembro-me do Rogério ter falado que da Alemanhã o que se pode fazer é comprar os corais, chegar ao Aeroporto, ir com a caixa ao balcão da DHL e mandar enviar para cá!

Sei que não é bem a "troca de corais" mas acho que também cabe neste tópico a compra/importação de corais, assim as ojas que os vendem NA EUROPA, enviem as encomendas como correio ordinário e não "como contendo seres vivos"...

P.S.:Nem sei se os corais são mais baratos no estrangeiro, confesso!!!

A grande questão aqui no transporte de corais, ou mesmo peixes, é que a encomenda nunca pode ser catalogada como contendo o que contem. Mas dentro da união europeia não há crise porque não é preciso indicar o que lá vai dentro! :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Excelente tópico Ricardo!!! 
> 
> No último encontro no Porto, falamos sobre este tema e lembro-me do Rogério ter falado que da Alemanhã o que se pode fazer é comprar os corais, chegar ao Aeroporto, ir com a caixa ao balcão da DHL e mandar enviar para cá!
> 
> Sei que não é bem a "troca de corais" mas acho que também cabe neste tópico a compra/importação de corais, assim as ojas que os vendem NA EUROPA, enviem as encomendas como correio ordinário e não "como contendo seres vivos"...
> 
> P.S.:Nem sei se os corais são mais baratos no estrangeiro, confesso!!!
> 
> A grande questão aqui no transporte de corais, ou mesmo peixes, é que a encomenda nunca pode ser catalogada como contendo o que contem. Mas dentro da união europeia não há crise porque não é preciso indicar o que lá vai dentro!


Oi Hugo,

Hummm, so se for mesmo a socapa!! A DHL e UPS não fazem transporte de vivos, e isso é mesmo dito por eles! Normalmente o truque encontrado é como dizes (inventar qualquer coisa na entrega), e na maioria dos casos as encomendas chegam da Alemanhã ou qualquer lado da Europa com indicações de material e afins, mas nunca vivos!!

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Oi Hugo,
> 
> Hummm, so se for mesmo a socapa!! A DHL e UPS não fazem transporte de vivos, e isso é mesmo dito por eles! Normalmente o truque encontrado é como dizes (inventar qualquer coisa na entrega), e na maioria dos casos as encomendas chegam da Alemanhã ou qualquer lado da Europa com indicações de material e afins, mas nunca vivos!!
> 
> Abraço


Claro que tem de ser à socapa, mas isso mesmo cá em Portugal! Não é permitida a circulação de animais sem guia própria da inspecção veterinária... Ou vocês quando enviam declaram o que relamente vai lá dentro?  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Claro que tem de ser à socapa, mas isso mesmo cá em Portugal! Não é permitida a circulação de animais sem guia própria da inspecção veterinária... Ou vocês quando enviam declaram o que relamente vai lá dentro?


Bom dia Hugo,

Por norma dentro de Portugal, com empresas particulares eles nem ligam se mandas um coral ou uma bomba!!Simplesmente não perguntam!! Os CTT já não é bem assim!!Quando estas a preencher a guia do EMS, existe um campo para especificares o que vai dentro da encomenda! LOgico que voltamos a questão anterior!!! NInguem vai dizer que é um peixe ou coral quando sabemos que não se pode!!

Abraço
carlos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia Hugo,
> 
> Por norma dentro de Portugal, com empresas particulares eles nem ligam se mandas um coral ou uma bomba!!Simplesmente não perguntam!! Os CTT já não é bem assim!!Quando estas a preencher a guia do EMS, existe um campo para especificares o que vai dentro da encomenda! LOgico que voltamos a questão anterior!!! NInguem vai dizer que é um peixe ou coral quando sabemos que não se pode!!
> 
> Abraço
> carlos


Pronto! Então no estrangeiro é o mesmo a enviar para cá é o mesmo! :Olá: 

A minha esposa trabalha nos CTT (correio internacional) e nem vos passa pela cabeça as coisas que as pessoas enviam pelo correio.  :Admirado: 



Agora relativamente a mandar vir de uma loja estrangeira (dentro da UE) primeiro não sei se eles enviam sem dizer o que lá vem dentro. Segundo não sei sequer se enviam para cá, e terceito nem sei se compensa assim tanto! Não conheço lojas estrangeiras para vivos...

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

> Oi Hugo,
> 
> Hummm, so se for mesmo a socapa!! A DHL e UPS não fazem transporte de vivos, e isso é mesmo dito por eles! Normalmente o truque encontrado é como dizes (inventar qualquer coisa na entrega), e na maioria dos casos as encomendas chegam da Alemanhã ou qualquer lado da Europa com indicações de material e afins, mas nunca vivos!!
> 
> Abraço


Viva, eu sempre recebi Biodiversidade de França pela UPS e todas as caixas vem identificadas com animais vivos. Apesar de eu saber que cá em Portugal existem restriçoes, mas enfim, burocracias.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Viva, eu sempre recebi Biodiversidade de França pela UPS e todas as caixas vem identificadas com animais vivos. Apesar de eu saber que cá em Portugal existem restriçoes, mas enfim, burocracias.
> 
> Abraço


Hugo,

As restrições não são só de Portugal e sim as normas das empresas!! Sei de lojas na Alemanhã que so fazem o envio atravez da Lufthansa, porque dizem mesmo que as outras ( UPS/DHL) não fazem e que cada caixa fica na casa dos 150 ( só envio)!!
UPS: Artigos de Importação Proibida

DHL | Termos e Condições | Português

Mas acredito que tudo possa ser, e é contornado mediante o contrato feito por ambas as partas (quantidades de envios por ano)! Logo, mesma que na caixa diga live animals, na guia de transporte da UPS/DHL apenas diz a quantidades de volumes e não live animals!!  
Já houve mais que um caso de pessoal a ligar para a UPS e até DHL a pressionar as entregas, e quando foi dito que eram animais vivos eles até se atiravam ao ar!! 
Mas ainda bem que o é assim, caso contrario os envios teriam de ser feitos atravez de uma companhia aérea e os custos eram outros!!

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A questão é sempre se vem mencionado em algum lado o que lá ven dentro ou não. Se mandarmos vir da Alemanha um disco externo, não vem lá nada a dizer o que é! Quanto muito a loja onde se compra.

Ora, se as lojas de vivos fizessem o mesmo... :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,

a Convenção Postal Universal pela qual os CTT se rege permite o envio apenas de:

abelhas, sanguessugas, bichos-da-seda; parasitas e destruidores de insectos nocivos destinados ao controlo destes, insectos e permutados entre as instituições oficialmente reconhecidas e moscas da família das  Drosophila melanogaster utilizadas para a pesquisa biomédica entre instituições oficialmente reconhecidas. 

Ainda assim recomendo que não escrevam na caixa, principalmente, abelhas, sanguessugas ou parasitas. LoL

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ena! ao menos podemos enviar legalmente por correio aiptásias, parasitas de íctio, anémonas de vidro e outros seres preciosos para os nossos reefs!  :SbSourire2:

----------

